
What We’ve Learned from .NET Core SDK Telemetry - fehrm
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/07/21/what-weve-learned-from-net-core-sdk-telemetry/
======
jmnicolas
> __You can opt-out of telemetry by setting the DOTNET_CLI_TELEMETRY_OPTOUT
> variable

Microsoft, please give me the same variable for Windows (with no shenanigans
like 'basic telemetry') and I come back.

